# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Hepatitis virusdiagnostiek

## HepieCV

Hallo ik ben Rob 32jaar en heb hcv1.
Nou heb ik laatst bloed laten prikken met uitslag hcv load.
Hcv load iu/ml was positief '1 *10E7' ,maar het zegt mij niks en wil nachecken hier.
Kan iemand mij uitleg geven? 
Groetjes Rob

----------

